# Wo Ram-Spannung bei Lenovo Ideapad z360 einstellen?



## Gast170816 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich will die RAM-Spannung beim Lenovo Ideapad z360 überprüfen und ggf. ändern. Aber ich weiß nicht wo...

Mein Vorgehen bisher:
Beim Starten drücke ich permanent F2, dann komme ich in "Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility".
Da gibt's oben quer die Menüpunkte Main, Advanced, Security, Boot, Exit.

Bei "Main" steht unten auch irgendwo, wieviel RAM drin sind (rund 8GB), aber zur Spannung steht nix.
Außerdem kann man in "Main" gar nix machen, als oben mit den Pfeiltasten "SystemTime" und "SystemDate" anspringen... man kann also nirgends was zum RAM einstellen oder wenigstens nähere Infos einsehen.

Wo ist das mit der Spannung bzw. anderen RAM-Infos (das Notebook startet mit dem neuen RAM nämlich oft nicht ganz fehlerfrei, BIOS-Update ist schon gemacht)? Oder kann man da nix einstellen? Bei anderer Leute Computer scheint es aber solche Einstellungen zu geben?!


----------



## sheel (2. Februar 2014)

Hi

vermutlich kann man nichts einstellen (ist bei tragbaren Geräten nicht selten so)


----------



## Gast170816 (5. Februar 2014)

Echt? Bei dem Onlineversand, wo ich das gekauft hab, steht groß und breit "getestet" und "garantiert" etc. Und dann hatten sie für mich nur den Tipp, ich könnte höchstens noch ein BIOS Update probieren.

Außerdem ist das ein recht flottes Gerät, so mit i5 blabla... Schade, außer die BIOS-Ansicht, die ich beschrieben hab, gibt's da wohl auf nix weiter irgendwie Zugriff?!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Februar 2014)

Hi,

wiso willst du eigentlich an der Spannung rumschrauben? Die ist, sowit ich das richtig im Kopf habe, je nach Speicher Standard (DDR2 / DDR3) fest definiert, bzw. wird automatisch mit SPD konfiguriert.

Wenn dein Gerät nicht ordentlich bootet, sondern nur ab und an, dann würde ich eher den Speicher mal auf Fehler testen bevor ich da wild an der Spannung und somit an der Garantie spiele... Auch wichtig können hier Kompabilitäts-Listen der Hersteller sein, mit welchen RAM's das Gerät laufen muss.

Grüße,
BK


----------

